# 2016 Lumpkin County



## tallchris83

It's the same situation in White County here. Nothin but coyotes!

We have some deer but the coyotes are dominating this year, and turkeys also had a very good year in the mountains. I have taken some photos of a coyote track following a deer's trail. There is one other strange track I found in the mix and I'm pretty sure it's raccoon.


----------



## PappyHoel

We hunt lower Lumpkin county near Dahlonega.  In the last 3 years we've probably killed 50-60 trapping.  It's been reduced but we still have them.  I think the bears are just as bad on fawns.  

The deer are just now changing patterns, white oaks, muscadines and  crab apples are at their peak.  We probably have 2 more weeks until their fall winter pattern starts.  Temp this coming Saturday will be 75/51.  It will be a good opportunity to get one.


----------



## PappyHoel

Should be just right tomorrow morning.  Last weekend I found a lot of white oaks dropping.  I'm going to hunt them in the morning.  Temp should me 48-50 degrees.


----------



## PappyHoel

They've changed their summer patterns.  I need to go find them again this weekend.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Been finding rubs and a few pawed places. Gona be a lot of buck sign to look at this fall since we got a good acorn crop.


----------



## PappyHoel

Rubs and scrapes are showing up.  We had 12 members of 46 show up for the opener this past weekend.  There were a few little bucks spotted.


----------



## pnome

PappyHoel said:


> Rubs and scrapes are showing up.  We had 12 members of 46 show up for the opener this past weekend.  There were a few little bucks spotted.



And can you believe I was once again the only one in camp Saturday night? 

Some more details on deer sightings: 
Saw a 4 and a 6 around 9AM Saturday in a food plot and another 6 in the hardwoods around 5:30PM.


----------



## PappyHoel

pnome said:


> And can you believe I was once again the only one in camp Saturday night?
> 
> Some more details on deer sightings:
> Saw a 4 and a 6 around 9AM Saturday in a food plot and another 6 in the hardwoods around 5:30PM.



I can believe it.  12 people showing up was up by 6 from last year.


----------



## jimboknows

Pappy and Pnome are yall in southern sportsman club?


----------



## pnome

jimboknows said:


> Pappy and Pnome are yall in southern sportsman club?



Yes


----------



## PappyHoel

All the deer are dead


----------



## pnome

PappyHoel said:


> All the deer are dead





They've all been smoked out!


----------



## RugerMag

Had a 4pt chase a doe within 15 yards of my stand this morning. The doe came by, she looked like she had been running for awhile and the 4pt came through about a 100 yards behind her. He was panting and grunting hard. Never been that close to a buck chasing a doe, it was pretty intense watching him. Poor ole boy looked like he was wore out.


----------



## Pepper1126

No sign of chasing around here. Bucks travelling at night and does moving normally. When do we expect it to get hot????


----------



## RugerMag

Had a 8pt come by this morning with a doe. I could hear him grunting on the backside of the ridge in front of me befor he came over the top.


----------



## Fire Eater

Saw horned trees yesterday in the National Forest...its coming soon!


----------



## PappyHoel

Fire Eater said:


> Saw horned trees yesterday in the National Forest...its coming soon!



Yeah they are popping up.  We had a 7pt shot over a scrape this past Wedensday.  His hocks we just a tinge black but not ready.  

I rattled in a spike on Friday.


----------



## jimboknows

how is the smoke in south lumpkin...I haven't made it up there yet this season...going to virginia to hunt this weekend, but plan on hunting thanksgiving morning....hoping my big 6 point from last year is an 8 this year.


----------



## Staygold

Smoke seems to be worse in the evenings than in the mornings. Good cover scent


----------



## josh chatham

Anybody seeing any chasing still?  Seems to have cooled off in the past 4-5 days.


----------



## PappyHoel

I think rut is over.  I saw some chasing on dec 2 but the buck lost interest and the does didn't seem ready?  Who knows


----------



## tree cutter 08

Be hunting chestatee this week. I expect to see some activity with this full moon.


----------



## Fire Eater

Anyone know of the fate of a GIANT ten pointer that was in the vicinity of McDonald Road. I got a shot at this beast but I blew it - buck fever. I heard that a nearby club had him on trailcam (I was on NF).

This is/was the biggest buck I have ever seen in this part of Georgia.


----------



## josh chatham

I haven't heard about that one. Must still be alive. Used to hunt over there. Alot of deer in that area!


----------



## Fire Eater

josh chatham said:


> I haven't heard about that one. Must still be alive. Used to hunt over there. Alot of deer in that area!



I curry-combed that mountain for two days and did not see any further sign. Maybe I'll get another shot at him in november, 2017!


----------

